# Best way to catch bonita



## Private Pilot

I've been wondering what the best lure or bait should be used when catching bonita.

I went out today and saw them jumping everywhere. I threw pomp jigs, spoons, cobia jigs, gotcha's, and a topwater with no results. Is a live cig or cut bait good for them?

Any opinions???


----------



## Lil' Scout

I've rarely had them turn down a pomp jig worked really fast. Unless they're feeding on rain minnows, then just throw something with trebles on it and snag'em.


----------



## reelfinatical

Ditto. We use clarkspoons and bubble rigs and theytear 'em up.


----------



## lobsterman

We slay them on light tackle and a yozuri crystal minnow with blue back and pink flash just below the blue. Get the small ones and reel like heck. Try to pull it away from the fish that gets them excited


----------



## Bigg J

like reelfinatical said, i've caught the piss out of'em with spanish mack rigs, clarks spoons with a small trolling weight especially.


----------



## Private Pilot

> *lobsterman (11/18/2007)*We slay them on light tackle and a yozuri crystal minnow with blue back and pink flash just below the blue. Get the small ones and reel like heck. Try to pull it away from the fish that gets them excited


Went to Sport's Authority to look around for golf supplies and remembered you talkin about this crystal minnow. Got the blue and white one. Also got some clarkspoons and gotchas. Hopefully I willhave some luck 

Thanks everyone


----------



## reelfinatical

I forgot to mention Maria jigs for bonito. http://www.shootnhunt.com./catalog/JM/jigs_spoons/yamashita_jigs_spoons/yamashits_viva_parade_jig/index.html

Our buddies in NC are killing the Albacore with these!! I'm gonna stock up on 'em while I'm up there during the holidays.


----------



## countryjwh

thisformula equals bonita if they are hitting on top of the water. light tackle (12-14lb test), one largebubble cork+swivel+some type of mono leader about 1 1/2 ft to 2 ft+1 1/2'' macdonald straw+ treble hook. this sounds crazy to most except for the ones who have used it. this works. this will catch hardtails, bobos, spanish , blues, etc... if they school on top, this will do it. this is all i use to catch bait.


----------



## reelfinatical

We use the sameabove formulaminus the straw and treble sometimes. In the place of those 2, we justadda flashy clarkspoon. The bonita were jumping all over it last time we went out.  The bubble really helps get it out farther to the topwater schools so your boat doesn't put the fishdown. lol.


----------



## true-king

spoons and flashyjigs such as small-medium sizedslammers are great. also, pompano jigs and soft plastics work well.

:toast


----------



## tidefanjam

pull a small planer with a pink spoon tryin to catch some spanish or kings for dinnerand all youll catch is bonitas:banghead


----------



## bigfishrookie

Gotcha, plugs, spoons, lures, live cigar minners. Throw from a distance, don't spook them by running on them quickly. From fast speed, pull back throttle, shut motor off and coast into them. Also, troll around area in figure 8 or large loop. I think the key is speed of the presentation/lure.


----------



## Garbo

With BOTH hands, and hold on with all you got. You will be amazed how fast they can move their tail back and forth. It is punishing.


----------



## Private Pilot

> *Garbo (11/21/2007)*With BOTH hands, and hold on with all you got. You will be amazed how fast they can move their tail back and forth. It is punishing.


Oh, I know. I have hooked it to some but never brought it boatside. I couldn't believe how fast they would run! For being a fairly small fish, they are one of the strongest fish I have ever hooked in to!


----------



## Private Pilot

> *bigfishrookie (11/21/2007)*Gotcha, plugs, spoons, lures, live cigar minners. Throw from a distance, don't spook them by running on them quickly. From fast speed, pull back throttle, shut motor off and coast into them. Also, troll around area in figure 8 or large loop. I think the key is speed of the presentation/lure.


I agree. They spook so easily when they hear an engine.

I'll try coasting into them. It should reduce noise and not make them spook as easily. Thanks


----------



## yucarenow

sometimes they just aren't biting anything but small fry.....i'm not sure if i'd waste half-a-day trying to figure out what they want to eat:doh:hotsun


----------



## reelthrill

These are smaller bonita that we used to call winter bonita. Just take a white jig and cut the hair off right behind the hook. Cast to the school and,( as many others said), reel as fast as you can keeping the bait on top. I will promise you will catch them.


----------

